# 10 loại acid dưỡng da phổ biến bạn nên cập nhật ngay



## MoonLight (25/7/18)

Acid dưỡng da hóa ra toàn là những “bạn thân” của làn da láng mịn. Bạn đã kịp “làm thân” với bao nhiêu loại acid được kể tên ở đây rồi?

Có đến gần 30 loại acid khác nhau được ứng dụng trong làm đẹp, mỗi loại đều mang những công dụng vượt trội, là biện pháp cho hầu hết các vấn đề về da. Tuy nhiên có 10 loại acid hiện nay đang được sử dụng phổ biến nhất, bạn hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu nhé!

*GLYCOLIC ACID*
Trong khoảng 30 acid dưỡng da, glycolic acid là dạng phổ biến nhất và được các bác sĩ khuyên dùng đối với những ai chưa từng thử acid trong chăm sóc da mặt. Glycolic acid thuộc nhóm acid AHA có phân tử rất nhỏ giúp đẩy lùi dấu hiện lão hóa, cân bằng collagen và cải thiện làn da không đều màu.



​
*SALICYLIC ACID*
Phổ biến sau glycolic acid là salicylic acid, acid thuộc nhóm BHA có tác dụng rất hiệu quả trong điều trị mụn. Salicylic acid khi thẩm thấu vào da sẽ làm sạch lỗ chân lông, ngăn không cho mụn có môi trường sinh sôi phát triển. Bạn có thể chọn salicylic acid nếu muốn lỗ chân lông se nhỏ lại.

*HYALURONIC ACID*
Hyaluronic acid là thành phần dưỡng ẩm rất hiệu quả vì khả năng giữ ẩm gấp 1.000 lần khối lượng riêng của chính nó. Khi đến tuổi trưởng thành, lượng hyaluronic acid tự nhiên trong cơ thể chúng ta ngày càng giảm đi dẫn đến tình trạng da lão hóa và kém tươi tắn. Chính vì vậy bổ sung acid dưỡng da hyaluronic không chỉ giúp dưỡng ẩm tốt mà còn là phương pháp gìn giữ sự trẻ trung.



​
*LACTIC ACID*
Lactic acid cũng nằm trong nhóm AHA như glycolic acid và có tác dụng tương tự nhưng hiệu quả không mạnh mẽ bằng. Thường thì ta sẽ thấy lactic acid đứng chung với các loại acid dưỡng da khác trong nhiều sản phẩm. Tuy nhiên vì lý do này nên lactic acid là lựa chọn an toàn cho da nhạy cảm.

*KOJIC ACID*
Kojic acid được điều chế từ các loại nấm hoặc xuất hiện trong quá trình nấu gạo lên men và sake. Loại acid dưỡng da này có tác dụng ức chế quá trình sản sinh melanin gây ra thâm sạm. Kojic acid là thành phần được khuyên dùng nhiều hơn so với hydroquinone, một hoạt chất cũng có tác dụng tương tự nhưng hoạt động mạnh hơn, cần lưu ý nếu da nhạy cảm.




​*FERULLIC ACID*
Được tìm thấy trong tế bào ngũ cốc và hạt của một số hoa quả, ferullic acid là acid dưỡng da giúp đẩy lùi dấu hiệu lão hóa bằng cách ngăn không cho gốc tự do bị phân hủy bởi ánh nắng mặt trời và tác động từ môi trường. Bên cạnh đó, ferullic acid sẽ phát huy tốt hơn nếu được dùng chung với chất chống ôxy hóa khác như vitamin C và E.

*AZELAIC ACID*
Azelaic acid cũng có khả năng tẩy tế bào chết như các acid trong nhóm AHA và BHA, tuy nhiên tác dụng lại có phần vượt trội hơn so với hai nhóm kể trên. Bên cạnh khả năng làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông, trị mụn và làm mờ vết thâm sạm, azelaic acid cải thiện bề mặt da rất tốt. Hơn nữa, da nhạy cảm sau khi dùng azelaic acid một thời gian sẽ khỏe hơn, giảm nguy cơ kích ứng khi sử dụng mỹ phẩm.

*MANDELIC ACID*
Mandelic acid có nguồn gốc từ hạt hạnh nhân, là một acid dưỡng da nằm trong nhóm AHA có hiệu quả chống oxi hóa mạnh. Giống như glycolic và lactic acid, mandelic acid cũng có tác dụng cải thiện bề mặt da. Bên cạnh đó, loại acid này còn làm sạch bã nhờn và trị mụn nhờ khả năng hòa tan tốt trong dầu.



​
*RETINOIC ACID*
Retinoic acid là acid dưỡng da đã được chuyển hóa từ hoạt chất chống lão hóa retinol. Sự chuyển hóa này giúp retinoic acid hoạt động tốt hơn trên bề mặt da, cải thiện nhanh chóng các dấu hiệu da bị lão hóa. Các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên bạn nên bắt đầu bổ sung retinoic acid trước khi bước đến mốc 30 tuổi.

*LINOLEIC ACID*
Linoleic acid là acid béo được tìm thấy trong nhiều loại dầu thực vật. Tác dụng chính của loại acid này là chữa lành và chống viêm hiệu quả, duy trì sự phát triển bình thường của tế bào da. Chính vì vậy sử dụng các loại dầu chứa linoleic acid như dầu hoa anh thảo, dầu hạt xương rồng, dầu argan, dầu rosehip… cũng có thể hỗ trợ điều trị cho da bị mụn.
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

